# May meeting trade list



## Michael

The meeting is on 18 May. We will be helping members Michael and Shane restart their tanks after a disastrous fire last year. I suggest that we give them first choice of anything we can bring, and I'll start.

I have too many bristlenose plecos! These fish have been very prolific for me, and I have anything from 1" juveniles to breeding size adults. They are the common brown (or calico, can anyone tell the difference?) short-finned type, nothing fancy. Please let me know at least a few days before the meeting so I have time to catch them.


----------



## stmarshall

I wouldn't mind a pair or two. what other fish would he want? I have a lot of Endlers and Birchardi I can bring.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

Guys, the meeting was moved to the 18th since the 11th is Mother's day


----------



## Michael

Tanya, thanks for the correction! I will change the date in the first post so no one is confused.


----------



## redthumb

Is there anything I can pick up and bring just starting planted tank so no clippings or anything and all my fish are cichlids


----------



## fishyjoe24

I maybe have misc give way if they don't end up at the tca auction sunday. I what I need help finding is a canister for my 25-30g? cube (20x18x20) my fluval went out.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

I'm pretty sure they've replaced tanks and filters so they may need soil or wood or holey rock. I'll send them a pm asking them to give some ideas of what plants and fish and miscellaneous items they might like. I don't think we should buy new but bring what excess we have.

Michael, you're welcome!


----------



## Joshie

I will dig around to see what I have to bring.


----------



## TetraGuy72

How do I find the location of the meeting? I have been out of the loop for a while due to moving twice in 6 months and building a house. I have a bag of STS and half a bag of MGOCPM that I could contribute.


----------



## Tugg

Alex should be emailing it out to club members some time soon.


----------



## redthumb

I have some black diamond blasting sand that I just removed from my 110 that I can bring. I also have some safety sorb that I mixed with mts.


----------



## alexopolus

Yep, I sent Tanya a pm, asking for their address. I should probably email MacFan too.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

Pm sent with address


----------



## Michael

We have a partial wish list from Michael and Shane:

Mulm! (to seed new set-ups with beneficial bacteria)
Driftwood
Stone (not holey rock)
River tank decor
Used in-line carbon block filter (to purchase?)

If tanks are ready for fish:
Dither fish, such as cardinals, dwarf pencil fish, Rocky Mountain minnows, dwarf rainbows, Amano and cherry shrimp.

Michael plans to do soil substrate, and if he has time this will be set up before the meeting.

I have a live oak stump to contribute.


----------



## Tugg

Do they have a plant wishlist? What light levels are they working with? CO2?


----------



## TanyaQ2000

He sent me a link to a pic of a tank he likes but the link didn't work so I asked him to send to Michael. He said the tank was heavy anubias which I don't think he wants that but would want anubias. Michael & Shane like for the plants to grow out of the water too. Michael will update as he's updated.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

btw they have a 240 & 150 that we'll be helping with. 150 will be river manifold


----------



## MacFan

Here are some inspiration photos I found of how I'd eventually like our 240g to look. 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wwntlkjkkpqvj96/tTCJY4SH_V

There should be a big piece of driftwood covered in various java ferns at one of our friend's place who is fostering some of our surviving fish. Other than that, I think the rest of the plants were lost.

We had metal halide previously but it was problematic and I have some T5 fixtures I bought for the shop and we can probably use one at least for now. They're super bright... 6x54 watt I think.

I'm hoping the T5s for the 150 still work, but we can find it light if we need to.

I talked to Phil a while back and think we're going to do a soil substrate. I'm planning on starting with a layer of GFO and an as-yet determined amount of Osmocote Plus 15-9-12 topped with a mix of Turface and soil. He said to wet it and let it sit for a few weeks to go anerobic. We can setup the 150 that way today, but probably not the 240, so hopefully we can do that in the next couple days so it still has some time. Then I can cap it with more Turface.

We have a Fluval FX6 for the 150 and a pair of FX6s for the 240. I'm going to skip putting my fluidized bed filter back together for now. It had some design issues that made it less effective than it could have been.

I have CO2 equipment, just need to refill the tanks. So I can use it or not. I'm basically looking for something that doesn't require a daily dosing regimen as I am going to be focused on my business.

I do want some bristlenose and some shrimp to start, but may need to come get those from people later as the tanks probably won't have water in them until the meeting.

I didn't replace the RO system, and if I can find a good, affordable carbon block filter that will let me fill from the tap, I am inclined to go with that. When we did RO initially, we had an iffy water source and I imagine it's fine where we are now. Better to use the existing minerals in the water than have to add them back all the time.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

I have some anubias, some osmocote capsules and some moss. Picked up 2 large pcs of driftwood at the auction for them.


----------



## alexopolus

I will bring cherry shrimps and clean my filters the morning of the meeting (mulm)


----------



## TanyaQ2000

alexopolus said:


> I will bring cherry shrimps and clean my filters the morning of the meeting (mulm)


Alex, send him a pm as I don't think they'll have a tank ready for shrimp. Pam also said she'd bring mulm.


----------



## Joshie

I can bring baby tears( regular size) since it have been growing crazy (floating) with the pressurized Co2. and I have bunch of hair grass.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

Most of you probably don't know that Mark aka Praxis5624 is a member but rarely has Sunday off as he's a Dallas county deputy sheriff. He is looking for petite anubias, narrow leaf Java fern & hyrdocotle sp. Japan. He'll pu from me if anyone has and can bring to the meeting


----------



## lrulff

TanyaQ2000 said:


> Most of you probably don't know that Mark aka Praxis5624 is a member but rarely has Sunday off as he's a Dallas county deputy sheriff. He is looking for petite anubias, narrow leaf Java fern & hyrdocotle sp. Japan. He'll pu from me if anyone has and can bring to the meeting


I do have all 3 that I can share some, but not sure if I can attend the meeting.

Later,


----------



## mooncon

I will be trying to make this meeting if I don't have to work this weekend.I have had to work or look at jobs nearly every weekend this year.


----------



## Michael

If anyone else wants bristlenose plecos, please let me know by Saturday--they are not easy to catch.

--Michael


----------



## BenChod

Michale, I would love some if you have anymore to spare.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

lrulff said:


> I do have all 3 that I can share some, but not sure if I can attend the meeting.
> 
> Later,


Wow... that's great! Thank you. Where are you located as his territory changes daily so he might be able to pu directly from you


----------



## Tugg

I get around too, so I could possibly pickup thur or fri and take to the meeting. Let me know if you're in my area.

My Area:
http://www.evilknights.com/media/TravelArea.png


----------



## redthumb

What time does the meeting start


----------



## Pam916

I have amica splendens and endlers if anyone is interested. I also have java moss and hygro. I need hornwort. I also need some holy rock if anyone has some they want trade, give away or sell.


----------



## alexopolus

Meeting starts at 1pm.

Now if anyone has Eriocaulon any variation, I'm interested. Also anything with nice color.


----------



## Joshie

Im currently looking for Microsorium pteropus sp 'triden', trying if anyone have it local before I run and order it at some random website ( if I found one).


----------



## alexopolus

I may have some trident fern, let me check my tanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24

if any one has any Dwarf hair grass,Blyxa, and colorful stem plants I would like some samples thanks.


----------



## Tugg

You should probably be more specific. DHG come in two common varients, and Blyxa has more than one as well.

E. parvula is very short grass, while E. acicularis gets a bit taller
B. japonica is shorter than B. aubertii


----------



## fishyjoe24

oops Brian. E. parvula, and short blyxa. b. japonica. is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Tugg

NP. I just wanted to make sure since I have a large patch of E.parvula I'll be ripping out of my 55 but not using in the 150. I want to switch to dwarf sag since the tank is so tall/big.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Tugg said:


> NP. I just wanted to make sure since I have a large patch of E.parvula I'll be ripping out of my 55 but not using in the 150. I want to switch to dwarf sag since the tank is so tall/big.


how much shorter is E.parvula ? is that the one pet-smart sells in the topfin packs. that one will work too. if that's all you have, I'm not too picky. also I need to get my real membership from you, as I paid at niko's and missed last months meeting to get the real card.


----------



## MacFan

About a week ago, we out GFC and osmocote down and topped it with a 50/50 mix of turface and soil. The soil we got was cheap and clumpy and we didn't have tools to sift it smooth so it's probably not ideal. We wet it down and let it sit for the last week on the idea that anerobic stuff can work itself out. Ideally, it should have had longer for this process, but time got away from us. 

We got some mesh laundry bags that we filled with some of the soil mix so we could create hills in the substrate that won't erode away over time. We also bought some laundry bag mesh fabric that we were planning to top the soil mix with before capping it with turface. Anyone have an opinion on whether that's a good idea? I read that it was a good idea, but Phil thought it might be more trouble than it's worth. Obviously roots will embed themselves in it, but I figured the overall weight of the turface should prevent it from pulling up when removing a plant or two. 

I have two bags of turface, figured one per tank as a cap. Hopefully it's enough. We have some drift wood but it isn't soaked so I'm not sure if it'll sink anytime soon. I thought we had more previously but I'm not sure where it is if we do. 

Since the tanks won't have water until the meeting, they won't be ready for livestock. I will be happy to accept fish and shrimp a few weeks after the meeting though. I have an offer of cherry shrimp already. Ameca Splendens are a favorite. We should be getting some clown loaches back from foster care. Would like some rainbows, dither fish (pencil fish, cardinals, Rasboras), etc. Will see how it goes... 

Michael


----------



## Michael

I will bring a big piece of driftwood that is already water-logged.

As Phil says, I think the mesh between the cap and the soil will cause more problems than it solves.


----------



## fishyjoe24

I'm actually looking for Dwarf hairgrass Eleocharis parvula. if any one has it, please bring some thanks.


----------



## Tugg

I'll rip out a swatch for you. It was the tissue cultured stuff PetSmart sells.


----------



## Pam916

if anyone wants endlers or ameca splendins let me know by 9:00 in the am.


----------



## Tugg

I can't remember who I told at the last meeting that I would give a ton of Guppies too? I just want to confirm they'll be there before I scoop them out in the morning.


----------



## Dejlig

I'm bringing a huge Fl sunset crypt for new tank setup.


----------



## mooncon

I can use some cherry shrimp if anybody has any, also some fissidens fontanus


----------



## alexopolus

I know is late, but I want some endlers or guppies if Antonieta hás it available.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

Great turn out for Michael & Shane. Clown loaches and ameca splendens back home. Lots of plants and driftwood. So proud of the group. Thank you


----------



## MacFan

Yes, thank you all very much! Will post pictures once things get settled.


----------



## Tugg

Also let us know if there are any particular plants you're looking for.


----------



## redthumb

I want to say I enjoyed the meeting. I learned a few things as this was my first meeting also saw a few familiar faces and some new ones. Picked up some red roots and wanted some baby tears but waited to late I guess all in all was awesome bunch of ppl


----------



## fishyjoe24

nice new place, it was a good meeting. but you forgot one thing to show us all the cool new projects, and power tools.


----------



## alexopolus

Great meeting! Nice to finally meet redtumb. Thanks Mike and Shane. 
By the way, I was not able to take any picture, so anybody that did, Pam and Tugg, could you send those to me? [email protected] or post them here, i need to upload them to the Facebook page


----------



## alexopolus

Please!!!


----------



## Tugg

I only took three shots  I started planting and never pulled it back out.


----------

